# Hello from Bury



## wagonsroll (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi, new to all this. Borrowed a friends VW camper for the past two weekends and we have loved it. Been on sites both times and all's been fine. Next step (happening next week) is hiring a bigger motorhome, and heading up to Scotland for 2 weeks. Soooo excited, unlike my kids who want to know 'when their real holiday is?'! Don't tell the kids but the next step is to buy my own  
So in the spirit of adventure and being someone who likes being in the middle of nowhere and not in a crowded site full of folk. I am looking for any advice for wildcamping, where to go, places to stop/visit, things for the kids (free ideally), how often I'd need to fill up/empty/charge etc...like when would I need to actually go onto a site... 
Any advice welcome...and I'm guessing there are more POI on the members accessible version...and how easy is it to put onto a TomTom?
So many questions, but exciting times


----------



## Haaamster (Jul 25, 2016)

:welcome: ask anything you like on here, lots of helpful knowledgeable people.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi. As a full member you can use the POI map at the top of the page and use the app to find spots. We, as a couple, need to empty tanks and take on water every three or four days, when I'm alone only once a week. This depends on the size of your tanks and how clean you want to feel of course. If you decide to buy join one of the Clubs to get access to the farm sites (CL's and CL's)


----------



## izwozral (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome. The NC500, starting in the east of Scotland is a must do, imo. You run out of superlatives after a few days.


----------



## Acti (Jul 26, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## wagonsroll (Jul 27, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Hi and welcome. The NC500, starting in the east of Scotland is a must do, imo. You run out of superlatives after a few days.



Hi thanks, excuse my ignorance...NC500? tia


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 27, 2016)

wagonsroll said:


> Hi thanks, excuse my ignorance...NC500? tia





Hi and welcome    :wave:        North Coast 500 - Home


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 27, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi and welcome    :wave:        North Coast 500 - Home


Is that how the proclaimers got their song 500 miles


----------



## wagonsroll (Jul 28, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Hi and welcome    :wave:        North Coast 500 - Home



Blimey that's got most of my planned route on it! That site is great, more ideas!


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 28, 2016)

Definitely try to get over to the Isle of Islay if you can... we headed up the West coast and Islands taking some Landrover friends with us and pretty much wild camped the whole way (Barring a couple of nights on the Ardnamurchan peninsula) 
Islay was fantastically scenic with incredibly friendly folks plenty of Distilleries to explore too ;-)


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Jul 28, 2016)

Love the landys


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 28, 2016)

I like the way you've spaced the tents away from the landy's we don't want anyone thinking they are drive away awnings


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 28, 2016)

Best bit was we were pointed in the direction of the spot by the owner of 'Lagavulin' AND got the tour of the distillery.... 
The next day when we tried to buy some peat faggots from some chaps cutting peat on the uplands we were refused.... 
However we were GIVEN 4 bags for free... 

Very very friendly folks and everyone insisted on waving.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## wildman (Aug 2, 2016)

welcome to the wildside. Maybe we shall see you at the Ilfracombe meet in Devon at the end of the month, lots of fishing and shooting planned.






one can but hope.


----------

